# Quad Berry Pee Acidity



## southlake333 (Sep 16, 2012)

Finally got around to testing the acidity on this stuff after racking using my awesome new All In One Wine Pump. It was .8% tartaric (5.12ppt Sulfuric). That's REALLY acidic. No wonder I always feel like this stuff has a bite to it. From my understanding it should be around .65 Tartaric (4.2 Sulfuric) but I could be wrong.

So now I need to do something about it. I have perfectly sweetened, beautifully clear wine with one heck of a bite...very frustrating. How should I fix this? Per the directions on my acid test kit, I could add 1/4 oz of calcium carbonate to reduce the acidity by .2% Tartaric per gallon. Since I have about 7.5 gallons should I go ahead and add 1.25 oz, then test again? I've also seen that potassium carbonate should be used post fermentation rather than calcium carbonate. Suggestions?

Since I've never had to reduce acid before I'm not sure what to expect. Does this have an immediate effect on taste? Will I end up with sediment? How long must it age after I add calcium carbonate?


----------



## rob (Sep 16, 2012)

Why don't you try cold stabilization for a few weeks


----------



## southlake333 (Sep 16, 2012)

But would that change the acidity without the addition of anything else?


----------



## dangerdave (Sep 17, 2012)

I've never tested or adjusted the acid level of my Pees. I can tell they are high in acid---needless to say. Since my first batch a year ago, I have reduced the lemon juice to 48oz in six gallons, and it's just how I like it. Some day, I'll get me a tester. Some day.


----------



## southlake333 (Sep 17, 2012)

I tested the newest batch because it was SO much more tart than the last batch even though I used 30% less lemon. Obviously that's well beyond normal acid levels.

I went ahead and put it in the spare fridge to cold stabilize without any other additions. I don't know if this will make a difference but it was suggested so I'm trying. If anyone else has any suggestions I would love to hear them.


----------



## mkjennison (Mar 16, 2013)

Southlake, was there ever a follow-up to this acidity question? My pee is at 0.85 - 0.9% now and I'm trying to figure out the same type of reduction. 
Interested in how yours turned out!

Mark


----------



## Arne (Mar 16, 2013)

mkjennison said:


> Southlake, was there ever a follow-up to this acidity question? My pee is at 0.85 - 0.9% now and I'm trying to figure out the same type of reduction.
> Interested in how yours turned out!
> 
> Mark


 
Think before I added to the entire batch, I would draw a pint or so and add a bit to that. If it comes out ok then add to the entire batch. That way if things go south, you wont loose the entire batch. Arne.


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Mar 16, 2013)

South.... just BALANCE the wine with Sweet. The only adjustment you need is to back sweeten it! My Sang Vrai came out with a PH of 2.9 backsweeten to 1.018. Bulk age or Bottle, let the sugar and acid embrace. The tart will fall away. Think about it this way. What happens if you Squeeze a Lemon in a Glass of water? You get tart lemon Acidic water, well what happens when you add sugar....YOU get Heaven in a Glass. I hope this helps Cheers!


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Mar 16, 2013)

Forgot.......Think about the great Reislings, they are often higher in acid that 9 but they are also brilliantly balanced with Sugar. Cheers!


----------

